
United Airlines reaches settlement with passenger who was dragged off plane - movedx
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/27/news/companies/united-airlines-dao-settlement/
======
nodesocket
I really wonder what the settlement was? It was obvious this was going to
happen, and the best move by United. Just pay the Dr. to try and get the media
to stop playing that clip over and over again.

$UAL has basically been trading sideways since April 9th, which is about
right, but if you went by the amount of outrage and negative press, you'd
think the stock was down 40%.

